# XBOX360 Wireless Controller via Play & Charge Kit unter Win7 64



## weizenleiche (22. November 2010)

Hey Leute. Ich hab mir meinen XBOX Controller geschnappt, das Ladekabel dran gesteckt und ihn an den PC angeschlossen.
Dabei kam raus das das Teil als XBOX360 Wireless Controller via Play & Charge Kit installiert wurde. Aus irgendeinem Grund wird er aber sonst nirgends erkannt, d.h. das ich auch nicht damit zocken kann. Komische Sache, woran liegt das?


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. November 2010)

hast du nen normalen oder wireless? kam für mich nich ganz rüber
installier doch (wies auch drauf steht ) zuerst den treiber und steck erst dann dran.
bei mir hats zwar problemlos so funktioniert, aber wer weiss


----------



## weizenleiche (22. November 2010)

Ich hab einen Wireless Controller für die Xbox mit diesem Adapter dran

http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/922801/9338136/0/1244688035/Charge_cable_for_Xbox360_controller.jpg


----------



## nuol (23. November 2010)

das bringt dir gar nix, du brauchst auch noch den funkempfänger
hatte naemlich selbiges problem, das kabel is echt nur zum laden da, mehr nicht

XBOX PC Empfänger


----------



## zøtac (23. November 2010)

Das Kabel kann am PC nur zum Laden benutzt werden. 
An der XBox kannste mit dem Play and Charge Kit nen Kabelcontroller "Simulieren", am PC funktionierts aber leider net.


----------

